#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    Geological Structures

## Esam

Structural Geology       ֡                 Deformation       ɡ        (1)
*:*
     Structural Analysis                      .
(1)      Geometric Analysis               . 
                     ( ).
(2)      Genetic Analysis            .        
         (  ).   :
  -    Kinematics Analysis                    Strain
  -       Dynamic Analysis                     Stress
***:*
    Geotectonics              
 (1):      .

**   Geological Structures
         .          (2)
(1)        Primary Geological Structures
               ȡ          Non-tectonic Causes    :   
         Stratification or Bedding       Cross Bedding       Mud -----s     Ripple Marks     
          . 
(2)         Secondary Geological Structures
              ȡ         Tectonic Causes    :    Folds
          Fractures        Joints      Fissures     Veins      Faults        Salt
       Structures        Igneous Structures                  
     .


 (2):        .

*  :*
           :
(1)    :                ޡ     
          .
(2)     :        (  ).
(3)     :                   .
(4)     :        .



       :
         ǡ     ѡ    ɡ    
                    :
(1)       Geophysics             ɡ          
           ɡ            .
(2)      Geomorphology          ɡ         
                     .
(3)      petrology                      
           ɡ     ɡ      .          
           ѡ         .
(4)        Rock Mechanics           ʡ     
              ѡ             .

See More:   Geological Structures

----------

